# Anyone read Tea and Dog Biscuits?



## chinamom2 (Sep 16, 2007)

I picked up Tea and Dog Biscuits by Barrie Hawkins from the library and couldn't put it down. It covers the first year an English couple spends rescuing german shepherds. They had decided to do so to honor the memory of their belove german shepherd, Elsa. 

The story is told by the husband and while he instills humor in the book, I also shed tears over the plight of some these dogs. The dedication and love this couple gives to each of the dogs is amazing and in the end who couldn't love a book about people who love and rescue german shepherds. Great read.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Have not read it, but thanks for the recommendation, it sounds like a great read.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks, I'm going to put it on my Christmas Wish List!

I read one called "A Dog's Purpose" which I loved. It's a fictional read by a good read.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I loved "A Dog's Purpose". I also liked "The Art of Racing in the Rain"


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks for the suggestion , does sound like a good read . The Art of Racing in the Rain -- RECOMMEND - (Garth Stein) lessons about life .


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

The art of racing in the rain was an excellent book, and I agree, great lessons about life.

Thanks for the new book rec, I will definitely give it a read.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Went to Amazon to read the reveiws on these books. They all got great reviews! Now I know what I want for Christmas


----------

